# ID help please, TOC bike?



## bikecrazy (Nov 21, 2020)

I’ve had this bike for about 15 years now with no idea what it is. The seat is incorrect and I added the lamp but that’s it. Searches have produced no results


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2020)

It looks teens or twenties period.  Better pictures would assist to determine who built it.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm thinking Davis built. But would like to hear what the experts think.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 21, 2020)

Well...the fork is a teens Michigan City (excelsior) fork.....but the frame has some traits that look interesting. Fork is not Davis. Can we get more pictures of the rear fender stays and where the lower(tank bar) enters the seat post? Also if the frame is Davis it will have the unique stamped serial number on the bottom bracket.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 21, 2020)

Hope this helps. The U S badge (Union Standard) has me confused. Is this a store brand or something else? Rear fender supports are not original to bike. Original color is cherry red.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 21, 2020)

The bicycle has Excelsior features and more. The truss fork with the forged crown looks Excelsior.
Never mind — (see the other *duplicate* thread, with somewhat better pictures, under those poor lighting conditions).


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 21, 2020)

Sounds like I have the ultimate Frankie bike! What do you think of the badge?


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 21, 2020)

I entered a second thread in error. Any way to delete one of them? I am still trying to figure out what my bike is, and what the head badge means.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 21, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> I entered a second thread in error. Any way to delete one of them? I am still trying to figure out what my bike is, and what the head badge means.




done, just happened to see this, next time use the "report" button otherwise staff might not see it


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 22, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> Sounds like I have the ultimate Frankie bike! What do you think of the badge?



Not sure what the “P. C. & A. *S*. Co.” might stand for, but I thought that a CABE member may have recently offered a badge, “*Serl*” (or Perl?) — so marked on eBay.
Also, there is a badge so marked on a “show us your badges...” thread — 2nd post, “*Mohawk*” badge.
Probably not associated with that other bicycle manufacturer located in the Mohawk valley and on the Mohawk River, (not by the higher Cohoes Falls, but the smaller falls).
Most people may associate “A.S.” bicycles with the famous *Albert* *Spaulding* — but his was more a Chicago concern.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 22, 2020)

Union manufacturing company?
Union Hardware Company?


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 23, 2020)

1920-1922 (only years found) newspaper ads for Union Standard Bicycle. Could not find any references for P. C. & A. S. Company.

March 23, 1920 - _Trenton Evening News (Trenton NJ) :_





April 30, 1920 - _Evening Journal (Vineland NJ) :_




May 14, 1920 - _Trenton Evening Times (Trenton NJ)_




December 15, 1920 - _Evening Journal (Vineland NJ) :_




July 30, 1921 - _The Chat (Brooklyn NY) :_




August 3, 1921 - _Courier Post (Camden NJ) :_




September 16, 1921 - _Courier Post (Camden NJ) :_




October 14, 1921 - _Courier Post (Camden NJ) :_




December 16, 1921 - _The Morning Post (Camden NJ) :_




March 17, 1922 - _Courier Post (Camden NJ) :_


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 30, 2020)

I just noticed that @hoofhearted posted a badge in May 2016 in the thread regarding hardware store badges with PC & AS CO. 


> Hardware Store Badged Bikes. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 20, 2022)

Looks like Progressive Cycle & Auto Supply Co., New York, (as a distributor rather than a manufacturer). https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/another-bsa-thread-with-questions.95043/page-2#post-1493447








						Sold - PROGRESSIVE CYCLE CO. COMET RACERS, PAIR OF TWO TWIN TRACK BIKES | Archive (sold)
					

I cant curse on here so "%(%^%^ those are beautiful!  Wow.....




					thecabe.com


----------

